# صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري



## Tabitha (24 يونيو 2007)

*الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم​*





*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*

*أبونا عبد المسيح المناهري ​*


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

فعلا صور نادره 

وجميله جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا Anestas!a​


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

*شكراً أختي الجميلة كاندي
على مشاركتك الجميلة وزوقك.

ربنا يباركك بشفاعة أبونا العظيم المناهري وحبيبنا الأنبا إرآم.*


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

جميله يا انستاسيا
ربنا معاكى ودايما تنزليلنا النادر​


----------



## Tabitha (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



مارسيليانا قال:


> جميله يا انستاسيا
> ربنا معاكى ودايما تنزليلنا النادر​



*شكراً مارسيليانا ربنا يخليكي
شكراً لتشجيعك ومرورك الجميل .* :16_4_10:
*وأبونا المناهري والأنبا إرآم يكونوا معاكي.*


----------



## totty (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

ميرسى ليكىاناستاسيا
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tabitha (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



totty قال:


> ميرسى ليكىاناستاسيا
> منتظرين المزيد
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكراً توتي على مشاركتك الجميلة,
صلوات أبونا لامناهري والأنبا إبرآم تكون معاكي.*


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكرا ليكى اناستاسيا
صليلى كتير عشان النتيجه قربت
وانا قلقانه اوى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tabitha (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



totty قال:


> شكرا ليكى اناستاسيا
> صليلى كتير عشان النتيجه قربت
> وانا قلقانه اوى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​




*صلوات القديسين حبيبتي تكون معاكي
و ماتقلاقيش يا توتي
ابونا عبد المسيح والانبا ابرام يكونوا معاكي في النتيجة
بس اوعى تنسي تطمنيني عليكي*


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

حلوين اوى انا اول مرة اشوف صورة حقيقية للانبا ابرام 
بركته تكون معانا هو وابونا عبد المسيح


----------



## Tabitha (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



bnt elra3y قال:


> حلوين اوى انا اول مرة اشوف صورة حقيقية للانبا ابرام
> بركته تكون معانا هو وابونا عبد المسيح



*شكراً على مرورك الجميل بنت الراعي,
وأنا كمان من قريب جداً .. أول مرة اشوف الصورة الحقيقية للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا المناهري
وقلت أنزلهم عشان ناخد بركة كلنا.

ربنا يباركك بشفاعة أبونا المناهري وأنبا إبرآم.*


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا

شكرا على الصور


تحياتى​


----------



## googa2007 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا كلنا


----------



## Tabitha (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



alhor قال:


> بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا
> 
> شكرا على الصور
> 
> ...



*عفوا اخونا الحر

بركة صلواتهم تكون معك.*


----------



## Tabitha (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



googa2007 قال:


> بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا كلنا



*أمين , 
بركتهم وصلواتهم تكون معانا دايماَ.*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مرسي بجد يا Anestas صور رائعة جدا


----------



## Tabitha (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكراً لمرورك يا ملك ،

ربنا يباركك.


----------



## dolla_87 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مرسى أوى يا أنسطاسيا على الصور الحلوة دى أنا أصلى بحب الأنبا ابرام و أبونا عبدالسيح أوىىىىىىى


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور نادرة للأنبا إبرآم وأبونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

وأنا كمان بحبهم زيك اوي، 

بركة صلواتهم تكون معاكي ومعايا ومعانا كلنا،

شكرا يا *dolla_87*  على مرورك


----------

